

Ask HN: Are there any open-source APIs to do what Color wants to do for photos? - zaqfu

There are lots of really awesome projects I can think of that involve knowing who is physically close to you. Color apparently can do this (though I haven't used it, so I can't speak to how well it's done)--are there any open source projects that can do it (or are working on it)?
======
martey
Google Latitude, while not open source, has an API:
<http://code.google.com/apis/latitude/>

You also might want to check ProgrammableWeb. They have a reasonably
comprehensive directory of APIs: <http://www.programmableweb.com/>

------
Mizza
We've got one privately, and we'll be launching one publicly within the next
few weeks - email chris@lazerclub.co for a preview!

(or use Google Latitude.)

